# G 23  40



## cornpile (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Jan 18, 2013)

ok you just helped me make up my mind!


----------



## quinn (Jan 20, 2013)

Very cool arty shot cornpile!where you been hiding?


----------



## carver (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice capture cornpile,I've got one of those.


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 20, 2013)

Kool, took a minute to figure it out.

John I.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 20, 2013)

carver said:


> Nice capture cornpile,I've got one of those.



Do you like your's Carver? I thought I had my mind made up but my husband really wants me to get the 45 instead. He had a G23 but didn't really like his. I think his was a Gen 2.


----------



## carver (Jan 20, 2013)

I do Crickett,recoil is not as harsh as the 45,better able to "line up for follow up"


----------



## cornpile (Jan 20, 2013)

quinn,Im here.Just taking a breakfor awhile.Just enjoying all the great shots on here.Crickett,the 23 will chew everything you throw at it.Easy to shoot and take care of.I love mine.Its not a target pistol,but cant be beat for personal defense.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 20, 2013)

Neat look CP!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 21, 2013)

cornpile said:


> quinn,Im here.Just taking a breakfor awhile.Just enjoying all the great shots on here.Crickett,the 23 will chew everything you throw at it.Easy to shoot and take care of.I love mine.Its not a target pistol,but cant be beat for personal defense.




My husband said he just doesn't want to get another 40 b/c its hard to find ammo for. 

BTW: My son just saw this & he said it looks like a top view of a toilet!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> its hard to find ammo for.


 
Anything right now.

Cool shot.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Jan 21, 2013)

Hoss said:


> Anything right now.
> 
> Cool shot.
> 
> Hoss



Yeah that is true Hoss. We stocked up on 45's & 9's a while back. We don't have any 40's so I guess that's why he don't wanna try to get one now.


----------



## carver (Jan 21, 2013)

I've never had a problem finding .40 ammo crickett,I also have a glock 9 and really like it too.


----------



## Browtine (Jan 21, 2013)

Christy, get the Glock 19 if you already have 9mm ammo. It's an awesome pistol! In fact of all the pistols I've owned (TONS) the G19 is my all time favorite.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 22, 2013)

Neat shot & treatment!


----------

